# Anyone attending the Rotunda?



## SisterC (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi 

I've just found this board, though there is another board on here which I normally post to but everyone's in the UK in that group. Is anyone else attending the Rotunda? Our next appointment there is this day week. I've been on Clomid for 9 months and the GP today told me to push to have a procedure as I am 41. I spoke to her about the strain this whole process has caused in my marriage. The Clomid turned me into a raging banshee particularly at OV time.

The GP also said the Rotunda also offers a counselling service which she thinks we should avail of. She said it should have been offered to us already and to ask next week. Does anyone else know what are the criteria for progressing to intervention procedures the Rotunda follows? 

Do they have a required weight loss for IUI or IVF because that's our next step. They will probably refuse me IVF because my mother had breast cancer, and due to the Catholic ethos they will only offer treatment if we are in a stable marriage. We are married 8 years and are not Christians though I was raised Catholic. Also my dh is from a different culture and he fought with me in front of the Consultant last time we were there. We love each other, and are committed to having a baby, but he has to "just shut up" in front of the team there, the GP said. "They are doctors" she said, "not your friends".

I look forward to meeting you.
SisterC


----------



## AliT (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi

I am new too and I've just posted on a southreners board.  Some ladies there are attending HARI based at Rotunda.
I'm sure they would have some answers for you.  Is it the HARI you mean or some of the consultants in Rotunda?

I am attending a consultant in Rotunda Private but so far I've only completed 1 clomid cycle but that was in June last year.  I didn't take the rest of the script for various personal reasons and now I'm hoping I won't have to start the rest of the clomid but I have it ready at home in case AF arrives.  I'm 31, 32 in a few months.

Wishing you all the best.

Ali XXX


----------



## SisterC (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Ali

As far as I know it is the HARI in the Rotunda!!! Dr Ricci is my consultant. I am a public patient though I am in the VHI. However I don't know if they cover IUI or IVF? Do you know? Does anyone else?

I too am waiting for AF so I can take the next round of Clomid
C


----------



## SisterC (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Loopyone

Thanks for that. I was wondering why AF is only lasting 5 days when she normally visits for 8!


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hiya Sister C and welcome!
I am doin Napro in galway and i have had tubal reconstruction done by Dr Rishi in Dublin, he is just fantastic!
I am due to get me tubes checked now in feb hopefuly!!
Sorry i cant offer u any advice thou in ure situation but just wanted to say hi!


----------



## SisterC (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Holly

I think our posts crossed.

C


----------



## AliT (Jan 14, 2009)

I am under Dr. Rishi too.  I haven't seen him since last May.  I'm waiting for him to call me back tomorrow about tracking on clomid - ultrasound dept said they don't do it anymore.  Did he say anything to you SisterC about tracking?

I haven't gotten further than clomid yet so I don't know about IUI/IVF - but I'm learning a lot from here.

Loopyone it's good to hear reports about him.  I've only had brief consultations with him and the HSG that he attended so I was a bit unsure of him.

Ali XXX


----------

